# Apostolic's Super DMZ 3.0 Log powered by IronMagLabs



## apostolic777 (Dec 30, 2013)

This is my first log that I have ever done, so this will be interesting. I would like to start by thanking IronMagLabs for giving me this opportunity to try another one of their great products. 





I received my final Christmas present today. I will be taking 2 calls daily split into two doses. My goal is to use this to bulk and gain as much weight as possible. This month I haven't been able to go to the gym due to sicknesses in my house hold and the holidays. So I have lost some weight that I plan on recovering. 
This log will contain my any sides, weight changes, and strength changes. I will post beginning pics and stats either tonight or tomorrow. I should be back in the gym tonight. As long as the wife gets home from work at a decent time.. Lol.. Thanks in advance to any one following. I am also always open to any suggestions.. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 30, 2013)

Get it Kill it! I'm in!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## reloaded50 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## apostolic777 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok first official workout was tonight. 
Chest day:
Flat bench 225lbs 8 reps 3 sets
                    275lbs 6 reps 2 sets
                    145lbs burn out set

Incline Bench 165lb 6 reps2sets
                         145lb 8reps 2sets

Also did hammer strength machines for chest and seated fly machine. I will probably only log free weight exercises to show any strength increase. 

First day so no sides yet. I will say that strength was great and stamina as well. The pump was awesome. It's been an hour since I left the gym and my muscles are still as full as they were while lifting.

I weighed in on my first day at 176 lbs. Like I said my goal is to gain weight back that I have lost. I'm hoping for at least twenty pounds and I believe this stuff will do the trick.



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Dec 30, 2013)

Weight 176lbs

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Dec 30, 2013)

Front and sides pics

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 1, 2014)

Day 3: Got some much needed sleep today before work this evening. Didn't make it to the gym but will be hitting it in the morning. So far no sides to report. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 1, 2014)

777 have a few questions if you have time.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

bdwvd said:


> 777 have a few questions if you have time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk



Sorry brother. Pm me and I'll be more than happy to answer any question..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

No problem. Yea I don't know the whole "pm" route bro. Technology is far from my strong suite. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Pm is private message. You have to have 11 posts first though. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Well thanks for the info. Just trying to absorb as much as I can about sdmz before i start. Its going to be the first ph. At this point all I have is milk thistle and the ph.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Is it your first cycle?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Yea....popping my cherry with the 3.0. This not a good idea?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Some wouldn't recommend it, but I did worse in my first go. If you do start with one capsule to assess the sides. Also do you plan on running test with it. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Yea I was going to start real slow. One/day for the first week than 2/day for the second. See how I react. When I hear test I assume blood test ( amateur at this) . 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice start to your log, following along...


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Brother I'm not being rude our hateful in any way at all, but I highly recommend you do a lot of research before you start. Test is short for testosterone. It's is very important as s base in any cycle. I am more than willing to help you but there is alot you need to read and lean on your own. Before you start your cycle study the different compounds, your cycle supports and your post cycles. Also if your new in the gym don't run anything. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Your not being rude. This is what I'm looking for. I Didnt plan on running a test additional to the dmz. I've been reading and listening to so many different things. A lot from basically salesmen. I trying to figure out if Theres a best cycle assist and pct that works well with the sdmzs or if it changes user to user. I know I want something with the anti E's for assist and pct. All I keep hearing about is this bromo for pct.  I've started lifting about 4 1/2 yrs ago in prison. Only sups there was whey. Just released and started take mono, the aminos, glutamine , magnesium, zinc you know all the vitamins. By the way started taking this B 6 vitamin. Really helped with getting a great sleep in. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

I recommend a serm for pct and to run an AI during cycle if needed, if you run the test.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Looked at buy the first online and it just brings up a bunch of pharmacists. Expensive!  Now what's the al during the cycle. For the pct is there a all in one dose out there that will work or is it buy five different bottles. Is the a test you can recommend that won't empty my wallet?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent you a pm

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

How do I get to it?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you on a computer or phone

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Phone

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you on desktop version

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Not trying to be a smart ass but I'm kind of fresh out of the mdoc. These phones are new to me. Desktop phone Idk. Samsung touch screen garbage. The pm came up first then the text saying " sent u a pm" came up. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Download tapatalk and log into the forum. It's the easiest way

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 2, 2014)

Already have tapatalk.....so just log out then log back in? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

If logged in, on the top right corner you should a place with sine lines. Press there and it will bring a menu over. You will see messages

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 4: Hit shoulders and neck today. Strength was great. Could have stayed in the gym even longer than normal but had to get ready for work. Muscles are staying fuller even longer after leaving the gym. It's been 4 hours and my muscles are still pumped. Here are a couple pics:



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry for the delay between posts here guys. Been a long weekend with one of my boys sick. Did chest and arms tonight. Was feeling pretty lethargic tonight. I do want to say though the pump while doing bi's was extreme. Veins are really starting to pop. I'm really starting to feel the effects. 




Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 6, 2014)

Lethargic. That's sucks. Effecting your workout it all? Keeping putting in work bro. Results will will be worth it.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 6, 2014)

bdwvd said:


> Lethargic. That's sucks. Effecting your workout it all? Keeping putting in work bro. Results will will be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk



I'm not sure if it's the sdmz3.0 or the fact I've been up since 4am and had just woke up from a short nap. Lol... Just feeling very tired today.... 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 6, 2014)

And yes your right the results will definitely be worth it.   

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 6, 2014)

Can wait to start..waiting on my last piece of the puzzle.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 10, 2014)

This post is for yesterday. Did back and shoulders. Workout was very good. The pump in my lower back was so intense it was hard to walk down the stairs to leave the gym. I'm starting to feel like a power house in the gym. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Did arms today. Was really loving the workout today. What I normally do in 8-10 reps I was doing 14-16 reps. Strength is starting to go up and endurance has really kicked in. I haven't gained any weight. As of today I'm actually lowering my dose of adex. Muscles are looking better and fuller but I'm not gaining any size it seems. But then again I'm only in the second week, so it is just starting to kick in good. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

Its hard to believe baring all those children yoyr still able to keep your physique ha

-jwgibbons


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 16, 2014)

Did chest today. My workout was awesome. Strength is up. Bench is up 15lbs. Didn't want to stop. I will day I had to cut back to one pill a day. I'm having trouble regulating my blood pressure and I've been having daily headaches. I'm still having trouble but I'm seeing if it changes. I'm going to give it another and see. 




Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 16, 2014)

Headaches huh? Been having a few myself. Bp has been sticking about the same. So how many days in are you?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 16, 2014)

17 days I believe

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdwvd (Jan 16, 2014)

Started mine on Friday. Haven't noticed to much a difference. Little more energy. Hungry 24/7. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 20, 2014)

Left the gym about an hour ago. Workouts have gotten to where I could go for ever. When I do lace I feel like I haven't even really began and the funny thing is I'm doing more now than i was before. Weights are getting lighter and endurance us going up. I really love this stuff. The only sides I have noticed is slight lethargy and some blood pressure issues. But I got the blood pressure under control now. I just lost my job so that could have also played a role in it. But other than that this stuff is A+..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------

